# quelle marque du connective un blootooth ?



## rodrigue7973be (2 Février 2021)

bonjour,
est ce que je cherchais une apple ipod classic ou pas ? 
tu me faire un bon conseil pour faire une connective de mes appareils auditifs 
merci
Ro


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2021)

L'iPod Classique n'a pas de connectivité sans fil de prévue. Donc, à oublier. Il faut tabler sur un iPod touch éventuellement. C'est comme un iPhone mais sans téléphone. Du coup, capacité plus petite et grand format peu pratique en poche.


----------



## rodrigue7973be (2 Février 2021)

ipod touch ( sans téléphone) exact tu veux dire ?


----------

